# très délicieux [sic]



## leonv07

Bonjour,

J'ai entendu dire qu'on ne peut pas dire "très délicieux" parce que délicieux c'est déjà une sorte de superlatif de bon (dans le cas de "un bon repas", par exemple) Qu'en pensez-vous?

Merci,

Leonel

*Note des modérateurs : *nous avons fusionné plusieurs discussions pour créer ce fil.


----------



## Kyana

Bonjour,
Personnellement, je ne dirais pas "très délicieux". Si tu veux accentuer le fait que quelque chose est très bon, tu peux dire que c'est "vraiment délicieux" ou "absolument délicieux". Tu peux aussi dire que le repas est excellent...


----------



## la reine victoria

Bonjour Leone,

J'ai trouvé beaucoup d'exemples de "très délicieux" sur l'internet.

LRV


----------



## Punky Zoé

"Très délicieux" ne sonne pas très bien à mes oreilles. Effectivement "délicieux" c'est déjà extrêmement bon!
Je suis d'accord avec Kyana et je rajouterai "tout à fait délicieux".


----------



## acrital

D'accord avec _tout-à-fait délicieux ... très délicieux _ne sonne pas très bien 

Et puis, un repas _délicieux _c'est déjà bien.... un repas _tout-à-fait délicieux _c'est encore mieux.... mais un repas _très délicieux _c'est trop  .... on risque le payer trop cher


----------



## Mani23

Je crois qu'en cas d'adjectif long, on préfère *vraiment *à *très*. Ex : vraiment insupportable, vraiment burlesque, très grand (vraiment marche aussi avec les adjectifs courts)...
Je ne sais pas si c'est une règle définie, mais ça me semble l'usage . Je ne trouve pas d'exemple de très + adjectif long qui me soit naturel.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Mani23 said:


> [...] Je ne trouve pas d'exemple de très + adjectif long qui me soit naturel.


C'est quoi un adjectif "long" ? Plus de deux syllabes ?
C'est très intéressant (*)... 
(Je crois que l'explication de léonv07 est la bonne)


 (*) intéressant : quatre syllabes.


----------



## Mani23

Ah oui Karine, un bon contre-exemple... Merci ! Oubliez ce que j'ai dit alors...


----------



## Aoyama

C'est une question que j'ai posée aussi à propos de son équivalent anglais [...]. Peut-on dire en français "très délicieux" ?
Je dirais non , délicieux étant pour moi une forme de superlatif (au-dessus de très bon) qui n'admet pas "très". Mais c'est possible en anglais ...

En fait, il y a un fil qui traite déjà de ce problème (je viens de le trouver), mais les réponses ne sont pas vraiment concluantes :


----------



## corsicangirl

Bonjour

On ne peut pas dire très délicieux, on pourrait dire par contre pour accentuer "c'est vraiment délicieux !".


----------



## Aoyama

Oui, je suis d'accord, mais c'est autre chose.


----------



## Bix

Au niveau purement grammatical,  tu peux accentuer une épithète avec un adverbe comme "très" : très grand, très petit, très bon, etc.

Théoriquement tu peux même utiliser certains adverbes pour accentuer des épithètes comparatives ou superlatives : bien meilleur, beaucoup plus petit, etc.

"Délicieux" est un adjectif simple, et à priori tu pourrais utiliser n'importe quel adverbe adéquat pour l'accentuer. Cependant, à l'usage, "très délicieux" ne se dit pas.
Tu pourras utiliser en revanche "vraiment" (comme proposé par Corsicangirl), "extrêmement", "bien", etc.


----------



## Aoyama

> Tu pourras utiliser en revanche "vraiment" (comme proposé par Corsicangirl), "extrêmement", "bien", etc.


Pour "vraiment délicieux" je suis d'accord, mais "extrêmement" ou "bien délicieux" m'étonnent un peu ...
En fait, comme je l'ai dit au début, dans mon fil, j'avais commencé à poser la question en anglais,ici :
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1690844&highlight=
 en pensant que le raisonnement était valable pour les deux langues, apparemment non, "very delicious" est possible en anglais (mais on n'en discutera pas ici).
Ce qui, rhétoriquement, est étonnant ...
Pour en revenir au commentaire de Bix 





> tu peux même utiliser certains adverbes pour accentuer des épithètes comparatives ou superlatives


"certains" est important ici. On ne dirait pas "extrêmement meilleur" ou "beaucoup meilleur" (avec "mieux", oui), pour "vraiment", qui marche partout (vraiment mieux, vraiment meilleur, vraiment délicieux), je pense que c'est un cas particulier (vraiment = en vérité).
Le problème c'est que je pense que "délicieux" ne se modifie pas. 
Moins délicieux, plus délicieux, très délicieux ne se disent pas en français (mais se disent en anglais).
Même chose d'ailleurs avec _superbe_. Il y a sûrement d'autres exemples.


----------



## Bix

_Moins délicieux, plus délicieux, très délicieux ne se disent pas en français_

Pour "très", je suis d'accord. Pour les deux autres noms. Certes ce serait étrange de parler de quelque chose de "moins délicieux" qu'autre chose, mais cela ne sonne absolument pas mal à mes oreilles de natif 

Mon père dit tout le temps "beaucoup meilleur", ça m'a semblé bizarre au début mais c'est totalement correct (et il insiste évidemment car il sait que ça sonne comme une faute)


----------



## Xence

Cette formulation a l'air d'être plutôt usitée chez les anciens, du moins jusqu'au XIXe siècle, avec un trait d'union parfois. Il suffit de regarder du côté de Google Livres.
On peut ainsi lire, sous la plume de Théophile Gautier:


> Je résolus d'aller passer quelques jours aux îles des Princes, archipel mignon semé sur la mer de Marmara, à l'entrée du Bosphore, et qui passe pour un séjour très-sain et *très-délicieux*.
> 
> Constantinople


----------



## Liketheleaf

On peut dire: "C'est absolument délicieux" comme on peut dire aussi d'ailleurs: "C'est absolument  superbe" "C'est absolument génial" "C'est absolument grandiose" etc pour rester dans les adjectifs à connotation superlative...


----------



## itka

"vraiment délicieux" peut se dire car "vraiment" ne modifie pas l'intensité de "délicieux". Cela signifie _"véritablement"_ délicieux et non "davantage délicieux" si j'ose un tel barbarisme ! 
Certains adjectifs en effet, n'admettent pas la variation en degré pour de multiples raisons. Ici, "délicieux" ne peut être augmenté car il exprime déjà un degré d'intensité maximum.


----------



## Xence

Certes, mais la langue n'étant pas une science exacte, il y aura toujours des exceptions. Le TLF ne manque pas d'ailleurs de nous le rappeler à propos de l'adverbe _très_:


> *Rem. 1.* _Très_, qui permet de représenter la qualité à son degré le plus élevé sans compar. avec d'autres (superl. abs.), est en principe exclu devant un adj. compar. (_meilleur, moindre, pire_) ou devant un adj. qui ne peut recevoir une gradation (_infime, essentiel_) ou qui a la valeur d'un superl. (_excessif, extrême, primordial, supérieur_). On peut noter toutefois qq. ex. de ces empl.:
> _Avant de quitter Paris, il était très essentiel de s'assurer de quelques moyens d'influence_ (Reybaud, J. Paturot, 1842, p. 311).
> _Heine a tous les défauts d'un journaliste très supérieur _(Du Bos, Journal, 1927, p. 199).
> _Vous êtes sans doute trop orgueilleuse pour me faire, à moi très infime, l'honneur d'une scène de jalousie_ (Duhamel, Cécile, 1938, p. 164).


Et en deuxième remarque, il cite Littré qui met en avant un aspect, non pas de gradation, mais de "qualité supérieure", comme si on basculait d'un plan à un autre...


> *2.* _Très _fonctionnait, d'apr. Littré, comme un élém. de compos. indiquant une qualité supérieure:
> _C'est une assez grande île, où l'on trouva du bois, de l'eau, des rafraîchissemens, et des habitans très-pacifiques_ (Voy. La Pérouse, t. 1, 1797, p. 103).
> _À la très-chère, à la très-belle
> Qui remplit mon cœur de clarté
> (...) Salut en l'immortalité _(Baudel., Fl. du Mal, 1867, p. 268).


----------



## Aoyama

> On peut dire: "C'est absolument délicieux" comme on peut dire aussi d'ailleurs: "C'est absolument superbe" "C'est absolument génial" "C'est absolument grandiose"


Absolument.
Mais, il faut le remarquer, absolument et vraiment sont des cas particuliers car ils servent aussi d'interjection.
Itka rend cette particularité en disant 





> "vraiment délicieux" peut se dire car "vraiment" ne modifie pas l'intensité de "délicieux". Cela signifie _"véritablement"_ délicieux et non "davantage délicieux"


d'où mon commentaire 





> (vraiment = en vérité)


.
Je suis aussi pleinement d'accord avec 





> "délicieux" ne peut être augmenté car il exprime déjà un degré d'intensité maximum


 qui devrait être l'argument final, mais qui n'est pas le cas en anglais, et c'est important de le noter car on pourrait légitimement imaginer que la logique devrait être la même.
Pour les exemples (toujours intéressants) cités par Xence, oui, mais ils restent des exceptions.
Enfin, pour 





> "beaucoup meilleur", ça m'a semblé bizarre au début mais c'est totalement correct


 hum, on s'écarte un peu mais pour moi (hors effet comique), c'est totalement incorrect.
"Meilleur, de beaucoup" serait possible.


----------



## Nicomon

Bonsoir,

En fait à mon avis, « _c'est vraiment délicieux_ » est fort semblable à « _c'est un vrai délice_ ».  

Il y a aussi « _tout à fait délicieux_ », pour ceux qui ne raffolent pas des longs adverbes en « _ment_ » comme _absolument_. 

Je suis d'accord avec tout le monde... « _très délicieux_ » ne se dit pas. Je ne dirais pas non plus « _très succulent »_. 

En anglais aussi d'ailleurs, je serais plus portée à dire l'équivalent de _vraiment_, que de _très_.  

Mais je verrais bien par contre « _très savoureux / très goûteux_ »... bien que ces mots ne soient pas des synonymes exacts de _délicieux_. 

Et je dirais « _bien meilleur_ », mais pas « _beaucoup meilleur_ ».


----------



## Aoyama

> « _très délicieux_ » ne se dit pas.


D'accord. C'est parce que je l'ai entendu (mais dit par un non francophone) que la question m'est venue à l'esprit.
La remarque, valable pour "superbe", l'est aussi pour "succulent", qui entre dans la catégorie des adjectifs qui 





> ne peu[ven]t être augmentés car ils expriment déjà un degré d'intensité maximum


ce qui n'est pas le cas de "savoureux" ou de "goûteux".


> En anglais aussi d'ailleurs, je serais plus portée à dire l'équivalent de _vraiment_, que de _très_.


Tu peux rejoindre le fil anglais pour le dire ... Apparemment les natifs disent le contraire ...


----------



## Nicomon

Aoyama said:


> Tu peux rejoindre le fil anglais pour le dire ... Apparemment les natifs disent le contraire ...


 
Eh bien, je vois seulement un natif (ou une native) sur ce fil, qui n'hésite pas à dire l'équivalent anglais de « très belle » (moi non plus), mais qui admet l'équivalent de 
« très délicieux » lui est moins naturel. 

Comme je ne suis pas anglophone, je préfère m'abstenir.


----------



## Aoyama

Une personne, c'est vrai. Mais sûre d'elle, apparemment.


> « très délicieux » lui est moins naturel.


parce que je l'ai rementionné après ...


> l'équivalent anglais de « très belle »


plutôt l'équivalent de "très magnifique", qui entre bien dans la catégorie des adjectifs qui _expriment déjà un degré d'intensité maximum_.


----------



## LenyH

En tant qu'Anglophone j'aimerais ajouter que je trouve l'équivalent anglais de "très délicieux" peu naturel.  Je ne le dirais pas.  Je ne dirais non plus l'équivalent anglais de "très magnifique".  C'est vrai qu'on dit "très belle" mais en anglais belle n'est pas considéré comme superlatif (il n'y a pas ce degré d'intensité maximum). On dit belle ou très belle, laid ou très laid, mignon ou très mignon....
Je ne vais pas dire que ça ne se dit pas -il est possible de faire passer "très délicieux" en anglais - ce n'est pas de l'argot mais c'est certainement famlier et d'un style décontracté


----------



## Nicomon

Aoyama said:


> Une personne, c'est vrai. Mais sûre d'elle, apparemment.


 Là où elle semble sûre d'elle, c'est lorsqu'elle définit « superlatif ». 



> plutot l'équivalent de "très magnifique"


Ah? Bon! Moi j'aurais traduit _magnifique_ par un autre mot que "beautiful". À moins de parler du temps qu'il fait. 
Au fait, as-tu vu *ce fil*?

*Edit :* je n'avais pas vu la réponse de LenyH. Google donne un plus grand nombre de résultats avec les équivalents de _vraiment/absolument délicieux_ que _très délicieux_ (bien qu'il y en ait beaucoup aussi).


----------

